# Vitamins for IBS C and D



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi guysWhat vitamins are good for IBS? Which are bad for C or D?


----------



## belly (Jul 18, 2000)

Good-Fibercon/Calcium/CaltrateBad-ZincThat's about all I know!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi. i can talk about C, if you want. iron and calcium are bad to take if you are C-prone (like me). good are extra magnesium and vit C, of course. i take a mega vit/mineral complex daily that is free of iron and very little calcium. on top of that i take extra C (ester C and a timed release at night, 1000mg in all) plus 500mg of magnesium a day and extra betacarotine, E, and B-1 (thiamine). i am C-prone and my latest miracle cure is the magnesium i'm taking. not to be confused with milk of magnesia! good luck...


----------

